# Extreme Peptide



## MadScientist (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey, what happened to EP on here? I hear a few talking bad about their stuff...I'm getting ready to use their exemestane...is it legit? If not, where do I get some?


----------



## Hench (Jan 22, 2012)

I didn't like their Exem, peps were good though. ResearchStop has good stuff.


----------



## FordFan (Jan 22, 2012)

I had good anastrozole from EP, but bunk letro. I do all my shopping at manpower.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

EP is hit or miss aka garbage. I hope you got a hit though. Hate when those dudes fuck a guys cycle up with their crap.


----------



## littlekev (Jan 22, 2012)

I got a miss on every bottle...............


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Their Aromasin worked really well but their Nolva was bunk i think


----------



## persianprince23 (Jan 22, 2012)

clen was good, letro and adex not so much


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

Aromasin, letro, and nolva were garbage for me.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, there rep is a scammer, too. Cant forget that.
...and if that mofo tries to infract me for that, Im letting the cat out of the bag on some real ish, yo.


----------



## custom (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Oh, there rep is a scammer, too. Cant forget that.
> ...and if that mofo tries to infract me for that, Im letting the cat out of the bag on some real ish, yo.


 You sound like a fuckin sissy bro


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

this thread is about EP, if you have nothing to contribute to the conversation, fuck off. thanks.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> oh, there rep is a scammer, too. Cant forget that.
> ...and if that mofo tries to infract me for that, im letting the cat out of the bag on some real ish, yo.



unleash the ish!!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> unleash the ish!!!



Hell yeah!


----------



## MadScientist (Jan 22, 2012)

...........thanks for the info guys. 

I'm going to go with what I have, but I will get some back up just in case.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 22, 2012)

ish ish ish ish ish ish ish ish ish ish ish ish ish ish ish ish ish ish ish ish


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Jan 22, 2012)

I've used and continue to use quite a few things from them and its all been g2g...

(MTII, param, GHRP2 & 6, CJC 1295, Clen, Arimidex, Clomi to name a few)


----------



## tballz (Jan 23, 2012)

Never used EP.  I stick with CEM Products.  They've been around the longest like 8-10 years or so.  I've never had an issue with their products or service.  I have read that some people do but it CEM takes care of them promptly.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 23, 2012)

yea i really liked buying from ep they where super easy could use my cc and shiping was fast there meltan2 was good shit.but they where hit and miss.people are stupid just make good stuff and they would have still be arround and saling and making money.instead nobody wants to have nothing to  do with them.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ep is garbage  bunk nolva,bunk letro,bunk t-3.I even bitched them out they sent me new products assureing products were better.And it all came back bunk as well.Please flush that shit down the toliet save yourself while you can.


----------



## Cenetti (Jan 23, 2012)

I recently finished a PCT with their clomid/nolva/aromasin, up and running like a champ. Also I've been on their cjc/ghrp last 5 months, no complaints whatsoever. EP is g2g....


----------



## thane22 (Jan 23, 2012)

tballz said:


> Never used EP.  I stick with CEM Products.  They've been around the longest like 8-10 years or so.  I've never had an issue with their products or service.  I have read that some people do but it CEM takes care of them promptly.



Totally agree...CEM Products has always taken care of me.  I will forever be their customer and you can bet they will still be around for a long, long time.  

Their peptides, ai's, and pct chems are all top-notch.  And their liquid cia is pretty great also.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 1, 2012)

i used.....was ok with me


----------



## moresize (Feb 1, 2012)

I think a lot of new honest Vendors are going to get screwed by scammers..my take on research companies is that unless they have been around for 2 years, I would not consider them.

I would think that your Rat's health is important.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cenetti said:


> I recently finished a PCT with their clomid/nolva/aromasin, up and running like a champ. Also I've been on their cjc/ghrp last 5 months, no complaints whatsoever. EP is g2g....



Maybe they like u ...I have nothing against them or no reason lie.I would never use them again


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Unleash the ish! 

I trashed all my shit too. Too risky. Their peps were pretty good but that's it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll bump for the ISH again as well... lol


----------



## Dannie (Feb 1, 2012)

I got an email from them a  few months ago that was saying that they decided to cancel advertising themselfs on forums, I guess thats cos they are well established company now. 
Anyways I've ordered just 6 weeks ago, they are g2g.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 1, 2012)

Dannie said:


> I got an email from them a  few months ago that was saying that they decided to cancel advertising themselfs on forums, I guess thats cos they are well established company now.
> Anyways I've ordered just 6 weeks ago, they are g2g.



IIRC, they (with others) stopped because of some "stuff" that went down or shall I say "rumors" in regards to RC's.


----------



## tuton11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ordered from them once, Nolva seemed legit to me


----------

